# Tab 7 Plus?



## sl1ckmcg33

Any news on developing the plus? Just picked one up, rooted with cwm and not seeing much chatter about the device. Links?

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.1 using RootzWiki


----------



## ronlsjr

I like to know the same. This is an awsome tablet and we need some good roms. I heard that Cyanogenmod is comming out with CM9 ICS for the Samsung Tabs. I hope they are still working on it because CM9 will be awsome on this tab. I dont believe it will be hard for them to get it on the tabs because it has no locked bootloader as i know of. You can download root and cwm files from xda-developers. I have the WIFI only version so i dont know if the version from the carrier like verizon and other are locked or not. Samsung is releasing ICS Android 4 for the tabs also.


----------



## nrage23

Check out XDA. Got a overclock kernel.


----------



## Painter_

Any word on a CM port for the 7 Plus?


----------



## Barf

I'm thinking of picking up a tab plus. Do the regular tab 7.0 roms not work with the plus?


----------



## renegade37918

no we need roms for the plus (wifi) something to do with the carriers radios and such


----------



## aorth

I started a CyanogenMod 9 port for the Tab 7 Plus a few weeks ago. It boots and runs smooth like butter... but that's about it. No Wifi, no 3G, no sound, etc. If you're curious to test it out, the thread is on XDA: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1576553

Proof







...


----------



## KMMXRACER

Yes aorth has started some great stuff over on XDA. There is even a build for the GT-P6210 the wifi tab plus here: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1584733

Development is moving pretty good, slower for the p6210 because the good devs are working with the p6200 and the tab 7.7

Is there a Tab Plus forum on here???


----------

